#  Vorstellungen >   Auch neu hier:-) >

## applepie

Hallo @all, 
bin nun auch dazugestoßen in dieses Forum.Bin selber Medizinstudentin und auch ehrenamtlich aktiv.
Hab selber aber auch schon so einiges an Erkrankungen durch,laut meinen Eltern hab ich sie schon als Säugling gut auf Trab gehalten. Heute bin ich Asthma und Tachykardie geplagt und keiner weiß so recht wieso......ausserdem hat man als unger Mensch a nix...und am Herzen schon mal gar nedd.
Kenne also beide Seiten und hoffe,dass ich vll hier jmd mit meinem bescheidenen wissen weiterhelfen kann und/oder weitere Leute mit der Krankheitserscheinung treffe. 
Auf ein fröhiches Posten. 
Viele Grüße 
Applepie :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## urologiker

Welcome Frau Kollegin in spe  :Zwinker:  
Hoffe dir gefällt es bei uns, 
einen netten Gruß aus dem Ruhrgebiet,  
logiker (Moderator Urologische Sprechstunde)

----------


## sony

hallo applepie 
ich begrüsse dich hier im forum. bin zwar  nicht so oft hier, aber wenn ich was zu schreiben habe, dann tu ich's.

----------


## lucy230279

hallo applepie, 
schön dass du zu uns gefunden hast und dass du vom "fach" bist. :bravo_2_cut: 
ich freue mich schon auf viele interessante beiträge von dir und wünsche dir viel spaß in unserer runde. 
herzlich willkommen :x_hello_3_cut:

----------


## StarBuG

Huhu  Applepie 
Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum 
Darf ich fragen, wo du studierst und in welchem Semester du bist? 
Liebe Grüße 
Micha

----------


## Sammlerin

hallo applepie Möcht auch HALLO sagen! Drum:HALLOO :zd_bye_3_cut:  :zl_good_luck_cut:  Ja, auf fröhliches und ernstes posten! ...ÄS SCHWIZER GRÜÄSSLI..

----------


## Brava

Hallo  applepie
Willkommen im Forum :zd_bye_3_cut:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN 
immer eine passende Antwort für dich und viele gute Beiträge für andere von Dir 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Alayna

Hi applepie, 
Herzlich Willkommen auch von mir.  
Doctor in spe.  :Prost mit Wein:  Auf das wohl aller hier. 
LG Alayna

----------


## applepie

Hallo, so viele nette Antworten, erstmal dankeschön :-) 
Also ich komm jetzt ins 2.klinische, quasi noch recht frisch.Komme grad von nem Kongress, deswegen antworte ich erst jetzt.O toll ein schweizer Grüäsli, da komm ich grad her ...odr :-P 
Viele Grüße 
Applepie

----------


## sun

HallO! 
Spät aber doch, ich möchte dich hier auch herzlichst Willkommen heißen.  
Ich hoffe das es dir hier gefällt. 
Wenn du hier mal ihm Schreiben drinnen bist, kommst du nicht mehr so schnell los. Also V O R S I C H T Suchtgefahr.  
Achja, ich bin auch so ein junges Ding und habe Tachykardien und keiner weiß warum, muß dafür Betablocker nehmen und jetzt sind sie doch wieder da. Aber wenn ich die habe, sehen die Ärzte immer beim EKG, 1 zu 2 oder 2 zu 1 Überleitung, Rhythmusstörung. Naja du weißt sicher was ich meine. Die Ursache haben wir nicht gefunden. 
liebe Grüße aus Österreich

----------


## applepie

hallo ihr lieben, 
nun bin ich wieder da....war erstmal vier Wochen weg zum arbeiten und erhole mich gerade noch von ner Gehirnerschütterung.Denke mal, werde euch dann so ab spätestens nächster Woche wieder mit meiner Anwesenheit hier beehren *lach* 
Viele Grüße

----------


## lucy230279

hi applepie, 
wie jetzt gehirnerschütterung? wolltest du mal wieder mit dem kopf durch die wand? :c_laugh: 
schön, dass du wieder da bist.

----------


## applepie

Hi Lucy, 
so ähnlich  :Cheesy:  aber das betreffende Brett war etwas stärker als mein Kopf :-P

----------


## Sabine F.

Huch aber Betten sind doch immer härter  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Du aber Kissen sind weicher  :yes_3_cut:  
Scherzchen,,,,,, 
LG
Sabine

----------


## lucy230279

entschuldige die frage, applepie, du brett vor kopf? :c_laugh:  (is nur spaß, ehrlich :Smiley: ) 
@sabine 
brett, nich bett, obwohl mein bett schön weich ist, nur das bei meinem freund, wird mir irgendwann noch ne gehirnerschütterung verpassen *g*

----------


## applepie

ja ne, is schon klar *lach* nee, brett hinterm Kopf- vorm Kopf behindert so beim sehen :-P
Mein Bett is auch schön weich :-) 
Lucy- gehirnerschütterung im bett deines Freundes- meine Güte, da lasst ihr es aber ganz schön krachen hm ?!? :-P

----------


## lucy230279

hey applepie, 
nein, never. oder doch? *g* keine näheren ausführungen :c_laugh: 
aber er hat ein langes holzbrett am kopfende und da ich sowieso jemand bin, der auch mal gegen geschlossene glastüren rennt.. :laughter01:

----------

